# Beach volleyball



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking for a small group of players to get our own net to play sometimes maybe 2-3 times a week. Inbox me if u are not a beginner.


----------



## DonaldSilver (Aug 10, 2018)

Are you in Dubai or in Abu Dhabi?


----------

